# Грыжа 9 мм, реконструкция межпозвонкового диска



## Stas1212 (23 Фев 2022)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста мучает боли в левой ноге по задней стороне, хожу на кинезис ничего не помогает, позвонил в клинику и предложили реконструкцию позвоночника, на сколько она безопасна , кто делал? И как долго есть результат?

Описание МРТ:

На серии МР-томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в трех проекциях с жироподавлением: Физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен. Высота и форма тел позвонков не изменены. Определяются краевые костные остеофиты по передним и боковым контурам тел позвонков, задние остеофиты L4-S1 позвонков; передне-боковые остеофиты в виде скоб на уровне L2-L3 сегмента; узуративные дефекты в телах Th12-S1 позвонков, костный мозг в телах позвонков существенно не изменен. Высота межпозвонковых дисков L1-3, L4-S1 и сигналы от этих дисков по Т2 снижены в разной степени; высота остальных межпозвонковых дисков не изменена, сигналы от остальных дисков по Т2 снижены незначительно. Костный позвоночный канал сужен в сагиттальной плоскости на уровне L3,L4 позвонков - 1,3 см. Дорзальные экструзии дисков: дискоостеофитная медианно-парамедианная билатеральная сублигаментарная экструзия L5/S1 размером 0,9 см с каудальной миграцией до 0,7 см в левом парамедианном секторе, с умеренной деформацией дурального мешка; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования диска сужен - 1,2 см. Диффузное выбухание дисков L1-3, L4/5 размером 0,25 см, с нерезкой деформацией дурального мешка; позвоночный канал на уровне дисков не сужен. Визуализируются признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов на уровне Th12-L5 сегментов. Спинной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру. Пре- и паравертебральные мягкие ткани не изменены. Определяется вентральная ангуляция копчика на уровне Со1-Со2 сегмента с передним подвывихом Со2 на 0,2 см, во фронтальной плоскости копчик слегка отклонен влево. Крестцово-подвздошные суставы на уровне визуализации без особенностей.


----------



## La murr (23 Фев 2022)

@Stas1212, Станислав, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Stas1212 (23 Фев 2022)

На почту есть вариант отправить? файл сюда не загружается, объем большой


----------



## La murr (23 Фев 2022)

@Stas1212, Станислав, Вы можете загрузить папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дать ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.


----------

